# Fragen zur OP-Programmierung mit ProTool



## voxrider (15 Februar 2007)

Hallo 
Ich habe ein paar fragen zur Programmierung mit ProTool.
Entschuldigt ich bin auf diesem Gebiet Anfänger.
Ich möcht ein OP 5 programmieren.
Meine CPU ist eine 312C. Das OP 5 habe ich noch nicht aber es ist so gut wie bestellt. Mit ProTool habe ich ein wenig Erfahrung in der S5 programmierung aber wie gesagt nur ein wenig Erfahrung.
Nun steht mir natürlich die S7 zur Verfügung und da kommen auch schon die Probleme.
Ich habe gelesen, dass man das ProTool in Step 7 integrieren soll.
Nun mein ProTool spezieller ProTool/Lite befindet sich auf einem alten PG 750 und meine Step 7 Software auf einem Laptop. Wenn ich mit Step 7 auf dem Laptop ein OP einfügen will dann ist das OP5 nicht in dem HW-Katalog zu finden. Ich denke das man das ProTool integrieren muss.
Ich habe die Orginalen Disketten aber nicht.
Meine Frage gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit dem alten PG das OP5 zu programmieren und mit Step 7 ohne ProTool Integration das Programm zu schreiben. Natürlich so das dann Das op5 mit der CPU kommuniziert.
Keine Angst das sind erst die Anfänge mit OP Programmierung es werden also noch ein paar Fragen folgen habe mir aber schon ein paar Handbücher runtergeladen hoffe das die mir helfen. Natürlich hoffe ich auch auf eure Hilfe.
Bis denn voxrider


----------



## Ralle (15 Februar 2007)

Das OP5 hab ich zwar noch nicht gehabt, aber eigentlich sollte das für alle OP gelten. Du mußt nicht unbedingt Protool in Step7 integrieren, das ist nur hilfreich, beim Programmieren, da man mit der Step7-Symbolik arbeiten kann. Ansonsten kannst du das OP auch auf dem PG750 projektieren, die richtige Schnittstelle (MPI-Adressen etc.) einstellen und die Variablen direkt adressieren (also DB, DW, Nummer und nicht über Symbolische Namen). Das OP braucht auch nicht in die Hardwarekonfig aufgenommen zu werden, wenn du im OP die Verbindung richtig konfiguriert hast und die Schnittstellen auch im AG existieren (siehe Bereichszeiger), dann funktioniert es auch so.


----------



## jabba (15 Februar 2007)

Hallo voxrider,

ein OP5 gibt es nicht, kann man auch nicht bestellen.
Dieses erst mal prüfen es gibt OP3,OP7,OP17,OP77 usw...

Man kann auf jeden Fall ohne Integration das Protool-Projekt auf einem anderen PC bearbeiten und übertragen. Die Integration hat aber einige Vorteile.
Wenn das OP erst noch bestellt werden muss, unbedingt prüfen ob die vorhandene Protool-Version damit arbeiten kann.
Alle ganz neuen OP´s  werden mit WinCC Flexible programmiert.


----------



## Ralle (15 Februar 2007)

Noch was zur Integration:

Wenn Protool integriert ist, fügst du ein neues Protoolgerät direkt im obersten Projektpfad über "Einfügen/Station/Simatic OP" ein. Das legt die dann in dein Simatic-Projekt einen zunächst leeren OP-Verweis ein, bei Doppelclick darauf öffnet sich dann Protool und du kannst dein Gerät auswählen.


----------



## Ralle (15 Februar 2007)

@jabba

Also ich kann das OP5 auswählen, allerdings kann es tatsächlich sein, daß es gar nicht mehr zu bestellen ist.


----------



## KalEl (15 Februar 2007)

du kannst auch ohne integration ein op proggen. dir stehe nur die variablen aus s7 nicht direkt zur verfügung und musst diese von hand in protool anlegen.

wo hast du denn ein op5 bestellt? das gibts eigentlich gar nicht mehr.

imho: evtl kannst du das nicht mit protool proggen. wenns zu alt ist brauchst du comtext

edit: war ich wieder viel zu langsam.


----------



## jabba (15 Februar 2007)

Hallo Ralle,

stimmt, deswegen die Anmerkung mit bestellen. 
Das OP5 war der Vorgänger vom OP7, so wie das OP15 Vorgänger vom OP17 war.
Das OP5 kann ich auch anlegen,
aber wer will so was heute noch bestellen 

[EDIT] Bei Eichler gibt´s noch eins


----------



## voxrider (15 Februar 2007)

Hallo 
Zum OP hat sich was geändert, denn das was ihr rausbekommen habt stimmt und wir haben uns für ein OP 7 entschieden.
Also das dürfte dann wohl mit ProTool/Lite programmierbar sein??
Alles hier klingt recht gut was geschrieben wurde. Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe muss ich das OP nicht in der HW des Projektes aufnehemen. Ich Programmierer meine Variablen mit ProTool und stöpsel alles zusammen und die Kiste läuft über die ausgewählten Datenwörter.
Hm bin skeptisch aber wenn ich alles auf dem Tisch habe probiere ich es aus. Wie gesagt ich habe nur über S5 mal ein paar kleine Änderungen gemacht.
Dort gibt es aber noch einen Baustein den man einmal im OB1 Zyklus aufrufen muss. Aber ich denke ich habe schon gelesen, dass ich diesen bei S7 nicht brauche.
Auf alle Fälle bin ich sehr überascht wie schnell man hier eine Antwort bekommt danke nochmal an alle mitwirkenden. 
Ich habe auf Garantie zu diesen Thema noch mehr Fragen.
MFG
voxrider


----------



## Ralle (15 Februar 2007)

@voxrider

Ja, du brauchst keinen zusätzlichen Baustein, du mußt nur die Verbindungsparameter im Protool richtig für deine SPS setzen. Soviel ich weiß ist das OP7 und das OP17 abgekündigt, es wird also irgendwann keinen Ersatz mehr geben. Die Nachfolger sind nur mit WinCCFlex zu programmieren. VIPA hat noch Panels, die evtl. auch mit Protool zu programmieren sind, da müßtest du aber mal bei VIPA reinschauen.


----------



## voxrider (15 Februar 2007)

Also brauche ich auch kein HW-Konfig in Step 7 zu machen oder??
Gruss voxrider


----------



## Antonio (15 Februar 2007)

In der CPU ist der Treiber für dein Visualisierungsgerät schon integriert folglich brauchst du keine HW-Config vorzunehmen


----------



## lorenz2512 (15 Februar 2007)

Hallo,
sehr gut beschrieben ist das alles im F1 http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm

mit Bildern und allem drum und dran, Schritt für Schritt.


----------



## voxrider (16 Februar 2007)

Hallo 
Danke für den Link doch den hatte ich mir schon runtergeladen.
Ich muss erst mal alles lesen und dabei entstehen denke ich neue Fragen.
Also danke an alle die mir geholfen haben sehr gute Arbeit.
Bis denne
voxrider


----------

